# Helmet and goggles?



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Safety is important, and it's time to buy a new helmet. Old one has protected me from many spills, but it's lifespan is finally coming to an end. My goggles don't have a changeable lenses and they are finally scratched up to warrant a new pair. Being able to see well and protecting my head are both safety issues, and I'll spend whatever I need to spend to be safe, but if there's a cheaper option that will work just as well that would be preferable. Suggestions?


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I have Smith I/O and they are easy to use and have a good selection of lenses, BUT, if I were buying now I am totally jonesing for a set of Anon M2 or M3 mfi goggles. The magnetic lenses are brilliant and the mfi is a cool magnetic face mask integration. You can get them now at Evo or eBay for discounted prices ($160-$180) - don’t pay retail. 

As for helmets, my current helmet has MIPS and my next one likely will, too. It is a relatively small premium and it might do something to help prevent or minimize a concussion. Helmets, though, are absolutely a personal fit issue. For example, the POC Fornix fits me great, the POC Receptor is a different shape and doesn’t fit me. I would make sure you order multiple helmets to try or get to a shop and try them on. (POC also doesn’t include audio compatible ear pads so I won’t be getting a POC next time.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I've been really happy with my Anon Echo I got on closeout last year. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2182170 (Nov 29, 2016)

Kenai said:


> I have Smith I/O and they are easy to use and have a good selection of lenses, BUT, if I were buying now I am totally jonesing for a set of Anon M2 or M3 mfi goggles. The magnetic lenses are brilliant and the mfi is a cool magnetic face mask integration. You can get them now at Evo or eBay for discounted prices ($160-$180) - don’t pay retail.
> 
> As for helmets, my current helmet has MIPS and my next one likely will, too. It is a relatively small premium and it might do something to help prevent or minimize a concussion. Helmets, though, are absolutely a personal fit issue. For example, the POC Fornix fits me great, the POC Receptor is a different shape and doesn’t fit me. I would make sure you order multiple helmets to try or get to a shop and try them on. (POC also doesn’t include audio compatible ear pads so I won’t be getting a POC next time.)


This is super helpful, thanks!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Try helmets + goggles out for sure. There are different shapes of heads out there. I really like Smith, and Giro isn't too bad either. I personally don't think MIPS is that important because snow is low drag unlike biking on asphalt. That said, MIPS tends to come on every high dollar helmet nowadays.

I currently use Smith I/O7, but I am contemplating getting another system since I have air going between my nose bridge and goggles.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Try on as many helmets as possible..pick whichever fits the best/is in your budget. Then get whatever goggles fit well with the helmet/look cool/youcan get a good deal. I don't worry too much about quick change lenses as i rarely swap during the day but your situation may be different on that front.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

in my opinion you can't go wrong with oakley or electric goggles. i like the flight deck and eg2 goggles from those 2 companies. they both have a very large field of view.


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

There are so many quality options out there. Find what works for you. 

Personally, i run giro. 

Last year i ran contact goggles and the range helmet. Block goggles occassionally. 

This year im gonna try the jackson mips helmet. I personally am a huge fan mips helmets in snow helmets.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

kriegs13 said:


> Try on as many helmets as possible..pick whichever fits the best/is in your budget. Then get whatever goggles fit well with the helmet/look cool/youcan get a good deal. I don't worry too much about quick change lenses as i rarely swap during the day but your situation may be different on that front.


What Kriegs said!
I had dragon x2 goggles and Smith gage helmet and they just never quite fit right..
Replaced them last season for the oakley flightdeck's and oakley mod5 helmet.
The fit is seamless as you would expect but definitely try as many helmets as possible, get the best fit (highly recommend helmets with boa) and then try with whichever goggles your 'eying' out


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Try helmets + goggles out for sure. There are different shapes of heads out there. I really like Smith, and Giro isn't too bad either. I personally don't think MIPS is that important because snow is low drag unlike biking on asphalt. That said, MIPS tends to come on every high dollar helmet nowadays.
> 
> I currently use Smith I/O7, but I am contemplating getting another system since I have air going between my nose bridge and goggles.


I dont really agree. Huge fan if mips in snow helmets. Actually more so than in bikes. It helps with rotational impacts which are very common in the snow. I got such a gnarly concussion once i sat up an instantly started puking... all from a whip injury. My head barely made impact. It was all side momentum and a very sudden stop. Couple years ago i slammed a tree with my head hard enough to buckle my helmet and scare the shit out of the guys i was riding with. Road out. Not even a head ache. 

I run exclusively giro helmets now.


----------



## pbernardjr (Nov 29, 2018)

Smith for both for me. I have the Smith Chromapop I/OX Goggles, and have the Smith Gage Helmet. This will probably be the last year for my helmet, and will replace it with another Smith. Have had nothing but great customer service and results from the actual product.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Wore a Smith Maze MIPS helmet last year until I wiped out hard mid-season and had to replace it. I replaced it with a Smith Vantage MIPS because even though I liked how the Maze fit, the Vantage has far superior ventilation (my head runs hot). With both helmets, I rock Smith IOX goggles, which I really like.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Jan 21, 2018)

I use 509 sinister x5 goggles. Used them snowmobiling, atving and snowboarding. I like to change the lenses to match the conditions that day.


----------

